
Mass email hoax causes closures across the US and Canada - vezycash
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/12/a-tsunami-of-emailed-bomb-hoaxes-prompts-evacuations-across-the-us-and-canada/
======
vezycash
Summary: Emails threaten explosions unless people pay $20,000 in Bitcoin.

